# winter fishing



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

any one throwing a fly rod this time of year???? down here from ga and fly rod is my go to for fishin got a ton of flies and really wondering where to find the fishes down here


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

I only got as far as the garage with my long rod last Sunday. I have been wanting to go up Escambia North of the Hiway 90 bridge to see if there are spec's up there that would bite. Hope someone else chimes in and gives a report. I hear it has been really slow though. Good luck!!


----------

